# Sexing Flies



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A woman walked into the kitchen to find her husband stalking around with a fly swatter

"What are you doing?" she asked

"Hunting Flies" he responded.

"Oh! Killing any?" she asked.

"Yep, 3 males, 2 Females," he replied.

Intrigued, she asked "How can you tell them apart?!"

He explained "3 were on a beer can other 2 were on the phone....."

:roll:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

*copies and pastes straight into email to girlfriend*

oh yes, you got it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

hehe nice one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :x :lol:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

